# Statues of composers



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

In birthplaces, in places they dwelled - world is full of statues of famous composers. I think we don't really appreciate them - we consider them to be just a memoirs, like simple plate on wall reminding us that long time ago something happened here. But aren't statues often works of art? We have thread for appreciating portraits of composers, how about this one in which we would give some credit to some marvelous statues from all around the world?

Here are some that come to my mind, in particular order:

1. Chopin's Statue in Warsaw, often called "Chopin sitting under the willow". Very expressive and romantic one:



















2. Another Chopin, statue in his birthplace. Much smaller, but also poetic:










3. Liszt in I-don't-know-where. I found this some time ago my accident. The photo is large so I'm posting link to image:

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_3V9Qk09Unwg/Smq3L71F7OI/AAAAAAAAB80/GXjwuMd_eyk/A+statue+of+Liszt.jpg

4. Another Liszt. I don't particularly like and dig this monument but it's quite original:










5. Bellini in Catania. I especially like the inscription.

Miniature:










Link to large photo:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f2/MonumentoBelliniCT.jpg


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I took these on my recent trip to Italy.

I was a bit disappointed that Bergamo (Donizetti's birthplace) doesn't do more to celebrate it's famous son. The Museum in Città Alta is fascinating but takes a bit of finding. Teatro Donizetti in Città Bassa is only open on the nights they stage an event & they don't even have a shop.

This is outside the theatre.



Verdi is buried in a crypt in the grounds of his Home for Retired Musicians in Milan & there's a statue outside. His first wife is also buried there & there's a beautiful inscription on her tomb.

Next to the glorious body 
of Giuseppe Verdi
Let us remember Margherita Barezzi
Sweet and gentle wife of his
In the first struggles of life
She made him the father of Igino and Virginia
Much-wanted and still mourned children



Overcast day so not the best of photos.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Check out this cool virtual tour of *la Cimetière du Père-Lachaise* wherein are buried Bizet, Chopin, Proust, Jim Morrison, Oscar Wilde, Cherubini, and many others:

http://www.pere-lachaise.com/perelachaise.php?lang=en

I haven't been there since 1984: looks like they've cleaned it up a bit--except for all the lipstick-kisses on Wilde's tomb...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never been particularly interested in statues or monuments before, but thank you for prompting me to consider it, because I think the following monument to Brahms (with him sitting sombrely on a well-deserved throne!) is great!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's Mr. Enigma himself in Worcester gazing benignly in the direction of the cathedral.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Splendid Berlioz (Paris):


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Statue of Handel in Westminster Abbey, featuring _The Messiah_. Note that Westminster Abbey is not just any old place to erect statues of just any commoner ...

I don't have the time to find a proper picture but I'm sure there are some.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 3, 2010)

Statue of Béla Bartók in Brussels (place de l'Espagne / Spanjeplein)


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I've never been particularly interested in statues or monuments before, but thank you for prompting me to consider it, because I think the following monument to Brahms (with him sitting sombrely on a well-deserved throne!) is great!


That is a great monument.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Closest I can find here in Australia is a statue of opera singer Dame Nellie Melba appropriately enough in Melbourne. It's at Docklands, and there are statues of pop singers like Kylie Minogue & John Farnham nearby. Didn't know that she was such an attractive woman (if the likeness is accurate?)...










Here in Sydney, I did see a bust of Peter Sculthorpe at the Conservatorium of Music library. We definitely need more outdoor statues of our excellent musicians here in Australia. Can't find any statue here of Percy Grainger on the net. Perhaps he's too controversial, but he definitely is the only Australian composer of the past of some international standing...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Tschaikowsky (Jan 21, 2011)

It's wonderful to see all of these statues of our wonderful composers! Thanks for posting these. By chance, does anyone have any of composers hands? I know artists often take impressions of composers/artists hands, suchas Rachmaninoff or Van Cliburn.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Wagner


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Huh. They almost look like idols, they're so well made. One day, someone's gonna put altars by them where you can put flowers, incense...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

^ Never saw that one, it's great :tiphat:

edit: did thread have to become 2-paged just after I referred to previous post with "^"?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> ^ Never saw that one, it's great :tiphat:
> 
> edit: did thread have to become 2-paged just after I referred to previous post with "^"?


We posted at same minute.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Suomiland*

When I went to Helsinki I saw the weirdest sculpture dedicated to Sibelius.

Martin, 1970.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> When I went to Helsinki I saw the weirdest sculpture dedicated to Sibelius.
> 
> Martin, 1970.


this? 









I took this picture 
I don't have a picture of the one with his face though.


----------



## Vor Gott (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel that Beethoven's statue in Bonn truly captures the same profound character I sense while reading his biography or listening to his music.










Also, Grieg's statue by a concert hall in Troldhaugen, Norway looks very well done to me.


----------

